# Aeis test



## sanjivni

We registered for the AEIS test on oct 12 this year for my 9 year old son. He will want admission in primary 4 ( 4th grade )

Any tips for a successful outcome of this test by the members of this community....??

I am keeping realistic expectations......thinking maybe with all the preparations and all still he might not get admission to the local schools........ as i keep on hearing from the members and people in singapore that it is very difficult to get into local schools in the middle of the school years.... for foreigners...??


keeping my fingers crossed...!!!

any experiences /information appreciated..!!

Has anyone got admission for their kids in between school years...!! thanks..!!

thank you..!!


----------



## sanjivni

no replies..??


----------



## simonsays

what's that ????


----------



## Danielzone

*Aeis*

Hi Sanjivni,

First of all all AEIS RESULTS will only be out in Dec 2012. As for the marking system no one is able to tell you. What i can say, english writing skills are very important.
All the best to your child.


----------

